# Fish load question



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a question about my current fish load ... is it too much, too little or just right? I have a low tech 55G tank based on Tom Barr's recommendations for running a non CO2 tank. In part this means I only change the water every 3 to 6 months ...

Here's the fish load:

3 Siamese Algae Eaters
8 Otto Cats
1 Male Betta
3 Male Endlers
4 Panda Corries
2 German Rams
8 Cardinal Tetras (planning on getting 4 more)
4 Amano Shrimp
Bunch of Malaysian Trumpted Snails and Pond Snails

Here's a picture of the tank from a few weeks ago (when it was only a few weeks old): http://www.stonyx.googlepages.com/IMG_0775.JPG/IMG_0775-full.jpg ... the plants have filled in a bit more (especially on the left side) since the picture was taken.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful tank! I love the (slate?) background and the wood you used.

I counted 61 "full-grown" inches of fish in there, including the 4 more cardinals (slightly overestimated on some, slightly underestimated on others, and I didn't count the amanos since I'm not sure if they're counted the same way fish are... very scientific ), which isn't far off of the normal recommendation of an inch a gallon. I don't know what Tom Barr recommends for fertilizer dosing for non-CO2 tanks, but you might run into accumulations of nitrate and/or phosphate, especially if you are dosing those. I don't think you'll know for sure how balanced it is until your fish are full grown and the plants have matured. 

I have some 'different than normal' thoughts when it comes to stocking tanks though... For instance: snails make as much or more waste than a lot of fish, so when you have a large snail population, isn't that going WAY over the 'recommended' stocking rate? I personally don't think the inches-per-gallon rules are 'rules', and that it's actually more related to the amount of food (and sometimes fertilizers) you are feeding the tank. None of the fish you listed are particularly heavy/messy eaters (like discus) and your tank is/will be heavily planted, so I personally think it should be fine.

If anyone else has a differing (or the same) opinion, please post it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Your tank is beautiful!

I think your stocking level is just fine, as stated above. I don't use the inch per gallon rule, but none of those fish have much of a body mass, so even if you did have 61" of fish, it's a skinny 61", therefore they don't eat or poop as much.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

The inch per gallon rule is more geared for non planted tanks IMO. Now, I am not saying that you should stuff fish into the tank so that they have to take turns breathing but within reason I dont think that rule is set in stone.

My 55g has well over the recommended stocking level and I have had it even higher then it is currently with no ill effects:
2x Salmon red rainbows (adult size or close to it)
1 Bosemani rainbow (adult size)
1 unknown species of Rainbow(juvenile AFAIK)
1 adult Syno Ocellifer
1 adult brown syno. (unknown species and not even sure HOW to get him identified without dissection)
3 adult Keyholes
3 mid to large SAE (adults or close to it)
1 pair of Montezuma swords (juvenile)
2 adult Flagfish
1 Botia Morleti (adult and ornery)
1 Male Paradisfish (adult AFAIK)

I can tell by looking at the tank if there is an issue with water quality. Currently no issues other then the usual riot when feeding is done. Then again I do 40% water changes every 5-6 days, you probably dont.

The tank is set up solely to be nice to look at, it is not geared towards being a show tank and never will be. If you are going for a show tank, then ehh maybe the inch per rule applies (judging standpoint) BUT personally I do what I like and while it may not be "right" it works. (the left side of the tank gets about 4 hours of direct sunlight a day and almost foams due to the pearling from the plants in the tank)

Your tank is gorgeous btw.

YMMV


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies ... btw, tropism, that is indeed a slate background. It's natural slate tiles attached to styrofoam which was then attached to the back glass.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

Love the tank!
How is the betta with your other fish I have a similar stock and want to add my betta


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

My Betta is fine with all of them ... even the amano shrimp. He was the first one in the tank and he generally gives a display to each newly introduced fish, but as soon as they run away from him once he realizes they are no threat and basically ignores them from then on.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful tank. I would like to see more pictures with all of the fish.


----------



## DanD5303 (Oct 12, 2004)

Very promising tank. I think your fish load is fine, even with a few more cardinals.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

i dont think there will be any problem with the fish u have right now. i think u can even put more shrimps in there too


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

That is indeed a beautiful tank. You are not overstocked from what I can see and more importantly you have a variety of fish that like to occupy different levels of the tank(upper, middle, and bottom). This is the most important thing, so I think you will be fine.


----------

